# [H] Sædracona(Server Thrall,9/10Hc)sucht 1 Jäger, 1 Eule für Raidstamm!



## Thunderkiss (1. April 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen

Wir, die Gilde Sædracona, sind eine Horden-Gilde (Server Thrall) auf der Suche nach guten Spielern für unseren gildeninternen Raidkader. Wir verstehen uns hauptsächlich als Semi-Hardcore-Raid.
Unser Kern des Raidstammes spielt nun schon seit vielen Jahren zusammen und wir konnten schon einige Erfolge zusammen verbuchen.
Unser primärer Fokus liegt auf dem jeweils aktuellen PvE Content, aber auch andere Aktivitäten (Challengemode/ PvP/Erfolgsruns&#8230;.) kommen bei uns nicht zu kurz. Aktuell sind wir auf der Suche nach neuen Mitstreitern für unseren 20er Mythic Raidkader, 18 Stammspieler sind wir schon, uns fehlen nur noch 2 gute Spieler. Dafür wäre die Rolle eines Jägers und eines Moonkindruiden vorgesehen.

Was erwarten wir von Euch:
- ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren (geistige Reife),
- Interesse und Zuverlässigkeit sowie ein entsprechendes Benehmen
- Kritikfähigkeit und Teamwork gegenüber der Gilde
- ein für den Raid tauglicher Rechner (bzgl. Performance)
- ein funktionierendes Headset mit TS3 und
- verstehen der eigenen Klasse und diese auszureizen.
- eine gute Portion Humor
- die Bereitschaft sich ausreichend für einen Raid vorzubereiten (Flask, Buffood, Guids, etc.)

*Unsere Raidzeiten:
- Dienstag: 20:15 &#8211; 23:00 Uhr
- Samstag: 20:00- 23:00 Uhr

Folgende Slots sind noch frei:

Ranges: 1Jäger, 1 Moonkindruide*


Fühlt ihr euch angesprochen, dann einfach adden mit Btag: *vatja#2854*

Gilden Hp gibt es auch
http://wowgilden.net/saedracona_thrall

Die Gildenleitung


----------

